# هل التكسابون أقوى أم الديهايتون k أقوى فى الرغوه



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام وأرجو من الله أن تكونوا فى أحسن حال .
لى سؤال لحضراتكم , هل الديهايتون K أو ما يطلق عليه مادة ال pp4 أقوى فى الرغوة أم التكسابون أقوى منها , وأيضا من منهم أقوى كمنظف , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## mido_lordship (6 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام وأرجو من الله أن تكونوا فى أحسن حال .
> لى سؤال لحضراتكم , هل الديهايتون K أو ما يطلق عليه مادة ال pp4 أقوى فى الرغوة أم التكسابون أقوى منها , وأيضا من منهم أقوى كمنظف , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .



اخي ال Dehyton ® K هو Cocamidopropyl Betaine من انتاج كوجنس باسف وهو Surfactant​ amphoteric وهو *يعزز الرغوة بشكل كبير جدا *
اما ال *BP4 هو *Cocamidopropyl Betaine من انتاج شركة سيزم الايطالية وهو Surfactant​ amphoteric وهو *يعزز الرغوة بشكل كبير جدا 

*التكسابون هو ​Sodium laureth sulfate SLS وهو Surfactant​ anionic ,i وهو مادة منظفة اساسية 
والاثنين يضافوا معا في اغلب الفورملا شاور شامبو وحتي منظف الاواني 

الاخوة طبعا ممكن يستفيضوا ف الشرح اكتر من كدا بكتير والله الموفق


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> اخي ال Dehyton ® K هو Cocamidopropyl Betaine من انتاج كوجنس باسف وهو Surfactant​ amphoteric وهو *يعزز الرغوة بشكل كبير جدا *
> اما ال *BP4 هو *Cocamidopropyl Betaine من انتاج شركة سيزم الايطالية وهو Surfactant​ amphoteric وهو *يعزز الرغوة بشكل كبير جدا
> 
> *التكسابون هو ​Sodium laureth sulfate SLS وهو Surfactant​ anionic ,i وهو مادة منظفة اساسية
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم معنى كلامك ان الكوكامايدو فى الرغوه أكتر من التكسابون صح ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا هجاوب باختصار لانى مستعجل اسف البيتايين شهرته كمعزز للرغوة مش انه لوحده بيكون رغوة كتير غلط الرغوة الكتير نتيجة انه بيكون كومبليكس مع تكسابون بعدين نبقى نشرح بالتفصيل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الاول الباشمهندس محمد الزراعى شركة سيزيمى دى للاسف مش شركة ولا حاجة اقصد يعنى ده مكتب تجارى ولا ينتج شىء ده للعلم بس والواد جورج صاحبة كسفنا ميت مرة مع الناس المحترمة هنا فى مصر 
ثانيا الباشمهندس محمد يعنى بعد ما تعودنا لسماع السيمفونيات الكيماوية تقل مزاجنا كده وتقول هاتكلم باختصار حرااااااااااام عليك ياراجل كمل كمل


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (7 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> انا هجاوب باختصار لانى مستعجل اسف البيتايين شهرته كمعزز للرغوة مش انه لوحده بيكون رغوة كتير غلط الرغوة الكتير نتيجة انه بيكون كومبليكس مع تكسابون بعدين نبقى نشرح بالتفصيل



جزاك الله كل الخير وفى إنتظار شرح حضرتك أكتر عن هذا الكومبليكس الذى يتكون .


----------



## mido_lordship (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاول الباشمهندس محمد الزراعى شركة سيزيمى دى للاسف مش شركة ولا حاجة اقصد يعنى ده مكتب تجارى ولا ينتج شىء ده للعلم بس والواد جورج صاحبة كسفنا ميت مرة مع الناس المحترمة هنا فى مصر
> ثانيا الباشمهندس محمد يعنى بعد ما تعودنا لسماع السيمفونيات الكيماوية تقل مزاجنا كده وتقول هاتكلم باختصار حرااااااااااام عليك ياراجل كمل كمل


تمام يا كبير تسلم ع التوضيح مع انهم شغالين مع سمير نيرول زي الحلاوة ومعظم شغلهم دلوقتي من سيزمي


----------



## dulcemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاول الباشمهندس محمد الزراعى شركة سيزيمى دى للاسف مش شركة ولا حاجة اقصد يعنى ده مكتب تجارى ولا ينتج شىء ده للعلم بس والواد جورج صاحبة كسفنا ميت مرة مع الناس المحترمة هنا فى مصر
> ثانيا الباشمهندس محمد يعنى بعد ما تعودنا لسماع السيمفونيات الكيماوية تقل مزاجنا كده وتقول هاتكلم باختصار حرااااااااااام عليك ياراجل كمل كمل


شكرا يا استاذ عبدالقادر على الكلام الكبير ده وعلى اى حال السيمفونية هى عمل جماعى وانا مجرد عازف على اوتار الكيمياء


----------



## dulcemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2013)

هكمل موضوع complex البيتايين مع التكسابون الاول عايز اوضح انه مش كومبليكس بالمعنى الكيميائى المجرد للتبسيط نقدر نعتبره تراكب فيزيائى بين البيتايين والتكسابون احب اوضح في الاول ان البيتايين دا مش مركب واحد او شىء واحد دا مجموعه من المركبات الكيميائية تشترك في انها Dipolar تشترك في ان لها مركزين للشحنه شحنه سالبه بتكون على اوكسجين هيدروكسيلك وشحنه موجبة على نيتروجين امونيوم ودا بيفسر خواصها المتردد في انها PH dependant تعتمد في ارتباطها او تفاعلتها على بى اتش وسط التفاعل او بمعنى تانى اختيار مركز التفاعل سواء على الكربوكسيلك او الامونيوم على حسب حموضة او قلوية الوسط .
اشهر الامثله على مركبات البيتايين (Cocoamidopropyl betaine, Coco betaine, Cetyl betaine, Dimer amidopropyl betaine, Lauric Myrisitic amido betaine ).
نيجى ل Interaction بين البيتايين والتكسابون وازاى ده بيعزز اللزوجة والرغوة؟
الاول لازم نتكلم باختصار عن شكل جزيئات التكسابون عند اذابتها في الماء 
معروف ان التكسابون عباره عن polar head رأس قطبى و Organic tail ديل عضوى لسهولة التخيل فكر في جزىء التكسابون على شكل دبوس في رأس وديل معدنى طويل.
على عكس التخيل الشائع ان عند اذابة التكسابون بيكون عباره عن جزيئات حرة ذائبه في الماء دا مش حقيقى وغلط جزيئات التكسابون في الماء بتكون عباره عن تجمعات بشكل هندسى دائرى تسمى micelles تقدر تتخيلها برده على شكل مجموعه من الدبابيس كونت منها شكل دائرى بحيث ان الراس على محيط الدائرة والديل المعدنى متجه نحو مركز الدائرة عموما التجمع الهندسى ده او الشكل الدائرى بيحصل لان الشكل ده بيخلى جزيئات التكسابون Thermodynamically stable دى حاجة ليها علاقة بالثرمودينامك وطاقة الجزىء وحوارات كده ملناش دعوه بيها .


في حاجة اسمها Critical micelles concentration نقدر نترجمها انها التركيز الحرج للتكسابون او اقل تركيز للتكسابون تتجمع عنده الجزيئات على شكل micelles تجمعات دائريه.
ايه علاقة الهرى دا كله بالبيتايين وتاثيره على الرغوة واللزوجه؟

اولا البيتايين مش هيكون ليه اى تاثير الا اذا كان تركيز التكسابون في الماء اعلى من CMC التركيز الحرج للتكسابون لان الشغل كله على تجمعات التكسابون Micelles.
البيتايين بيتداخل او يتراكب مع تجمعات التكسابون micelles وبيعمل تعديل او اعادة تشكيل للشكل الدائرى spherical الى شكل Rod قضيب والتغيير او التحويل ده بيكون بشكل عشوائى مش منتظم لتسهيل الفكرة تخيل قضبان من الحديد متراصه بشكل منتظم واخرى متراصه بشكل عشوائى الاستنتاج المنطقى ان الشكل المنتظم بياخد مساحه اقل من الشكل العشوائى هنا نقدر نفهم ونتخيل ليه البيتايين بيساعد على زيادة وتعزيز اللزوجه .اتمنى تكون وصلت

نيجى بقى لموضوع الرغوة وزيادتها او تعزيزها بما ان البيتايين في الاصل هو مركب نشط سطحيا وعنده dipolar اتنين راس قطبى مش واحد وبيحصل تراكب او تداخل بينه وبين تجمعات تكسابون micelles هنا كمان نقدر نفهم ونبرر زيادة الرغوة وكثافتها او شكلها الكريمى more dense هنا احنا حصلنا على تاثير مزدوج نتيجة التراكب او الالكتروستاتيك كومبليكس بين البيتايين والتكسابون.
في ميزة تانية مهمه جدا للبيتايين غير اللزوجه والرغوة انه Salt tolerrance في حاجة اسمها منحنى الملح للتكسابون ودا منحنى بيرسم علاقة بين اللزوجة واضافة الملح العلاقة دى بتفضل طردية يعنى بزيادة نسبة الملح تزداد اللزوجة لحد نقطة معينة ومحددة بيحصل عندها فشل وهبوط حاد للزوجة وعند النقطة دى تبتدى تكون العلاقة عكسية الخلاصة ان وجود البيتايين في التركيبة بيسمح باضافة نسبة اكبر من الملح دون فشل او فقدان اللزوجه .
انا كده رغاى قوى كفاية كده


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ما هو يا حماده لا سيزيمى الا بنيرول مش هو اللى وكيلهم ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رغاى ازاى يا هندسة ده كلام يتوزن بالدهب والله وفكرتنا بليالى زمااااان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب افضل نسبة بين البيتاييين والتكسابون لضمان افضل نتيجة


----------



## dulcemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا استاذ عبدالقادر دايما رافع معنوياتى يا راجل يا دهب .
اقل نسبة للاضافه للبيتايين بتكون 1.5 % والتكسابون (70%) بيكون من 7.5% ل 8.0 % طبعا تقدر ترفع وتتحكم في النسبة يعنى لو مثلا شامبو اطفال او البشره الحساسة عندك رينج للبيتايين من 5% ل 10%


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (8 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هكمل موضوع complex البيتايين مع التكسابون الاول عايز اوضح انه مش كومبليكس بالمعنى الكيميائى المجرد للتبسيط نقدر نعتبره تراكب فيزيائى بين البيتايين والتكسابون احب اوضح في الاول ان البيتايين دا مش مركب واحد او شىء واحد دا مجموعه من المركبات الكيميائية تشترك في انها Dipolar تشترك في ان لها مركزين للشحنه شحنه سالبه بتكون على اوكسجين هيدروكسيلك وشحنه موجبة على نيتروجين امونيوم ودا بيفسر خواصها المتردد في انها PH dependant تعتمد في ارتباطها او تفاعلتها على بى اتش وسط التفاعل او بمعنى تانى اختيار مركز التفاعل سواء على الكربوكسيلك او الامونيوم على حسب حموضة او قلوية الوسط .
> اشهر الامثله على مركبات البيتايين (Cocoamidopropyl betaine, Coco betaine, Cetyl betaine, Dimer amidopropyl betaine, Lauric Myrisitic amido betaine ).
> نيجى ل Interaction بين البيتايين والتكسابون وازاى ده بيعزز اللزوجة والرغوة؟
> الاول لازم نتكلم باختصار عن شكل جزيئات التكسابون عند اذابتها في الماء
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ورزقك الله علما نافعا , السؤال الهام هنا ما النسبة الصحيحه بين التكسابون والبيتايين لكى نحصل على أفضل اداء ورغوه ممكنه هل هى 1:1 فى التركيبه أم ماذا وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير .


----------



## dulcemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2013)

انا في ردى على الاستاذ عبدالقادر قلت اقل نسب للاضافه للتكسابون والبيتايين دا على اعتبار ان في اضافات تانية موجود انا كمان وضحت ان الغرض من التركيبة نفسه حاسم في تحديد النسبة الامثل للاضافة يعنى لو الهدف مجرد زيادة اللزوجه وتعزيز الرغوه في منظف عادى يبقى اقل نسب ذكرتها هى الامثل لو تركيبة شامبو برده هتختلف لو شامبو للاطفال او شامبو للكبار او شاور جل او هاند ووش لو منتج متخصص اكتر مثلا لنوع بشرة معينه برده هتختلف نسبة الاضافه بالتالى يا صديقى احتراما للمهنية والامانة العلمية ليس هناك نسبة ثابته ومحدده للاضافه فقط هناك نسب مثلى تحدد على حسب الاستخدام او الهدف الرئيسى من المنتج . اجابتى مش هتعجبك اكيد بس الاكيد انى مش خدعتك مهنيا او علميا .تحياتى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مش بتاعة بلدنا مش خدعتك دى يا هندسة مايلة على شرقاوى هههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> مش بتاعة بلدنا مش خدعتك دى يا هندسة مايلة على شرقاوى هههههههه


هههههههههههههه تصدق صحيح مش دى فعلا شرقاوى عموما الشراقوة حبايبنا معلش بقى البعد بينسى طب صححلى بقى مخدعتكش صح كده ولا ايه؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (8 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> انا في ردى على الاستاذ عبدالقادر قلت اقل نسب للاضافه للتكسابون والبيتايين دا على اعتبار ان في اضافات تانية موجود انا كمان وضحت ان الغرض من التركيبة نفسه حاسم في تحديد النسبة الامثل للاضافة يعنى لو الهدف مجرد زيادة اللزوجه وتعزيز الرغوه في منظف عادى يبقى اقل نسب ذكرتها هى الامثل لو تركيبة شامبو برده هتختلف لو شامبو للاطفال او شامبو للكبار او شاور جل او هاند ووش لو منتج متخصص اكتر مثلا لنوع بشرة معينه برده هتختلف نسبة الاضافه بالتالى يا صديقى احتراما للمهنية والامانة العلمية ليس هناك نسبة ثابته ومحدده للاضافه فقط هناك نسب مثلى تحدد على حسب الاستخدام او الهدف الرئيسى من المنتج . اجابتى مش هتعجبك اكيد بس الاكيد انى مش خدعتك مهنيا او علميا .تحياتى



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس على كل كلامك وطبعا انا شاكر ليك على امانتك العلميه وأسف انى محددتش إستخدامى فى ايه ليهم , أنا بستخدمهم لشامبو او شاور جيل للكبار بأضافات عاديه يعنى ممكن يكون عادى وممكن يكون بالبلسم فما هى أنسب نسبة بينهم وأسف ليك بجد لكثرة أسئلتى وأنا عارف انى تعبتك معايا , بس أتمنا من الله أن يجلعه فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------



## mido_lordship (9 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ما هو يا حماده لا سيزيمى الا بنيرول مش هو اللى وكيلهم ههههههههههههه


خلاص فهمت ياهندسة الله يباركلك هو زرار واتفصل عليه بدلة مش العكس :67:


----------



## mido_lordship (9 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هكمل موضوع complex البيتايين مع التكسابون الاول عايز اوضح انه مش كومبليكس بالمعنى الكيميائى المجرد للتبسيط نقدر نعتبره تراكب فيزيائى بين البيتايين والتكسابون احب اوضح في الاول ان البيتايين دا مش مركب واحد او شىء واحد دا مجموعه من المركبات الكيميائية تشترك في انها Dipolar تشترك في ان لها مركزين للشحنه شحنه سالبه بتكون على اوكسجين هيدروكسيلك وشحنه موجبة على نيتروجين امونيوم ودا بيفسر خواصها المتردد في انها PH dependant تعتمد في ارتباطها او تفاعلتها على بى اتش وسط التفاعل او بمعنى تانى اختيار مركز التفاعل سواء على الكربوكسيلك او الامونيوم على حسب حموضة او قلوية الوسط .
> اشهر الامثله على مركبات البيتايين (Cocoamidopropyl betaine, Coco betaine, Cetyl betaine, Dimer amidopropyl betaine, Lauric Myrisitic amido betaine ).
> نيجى ل Interaction بين البيتايين والتكسابون وازاى ده بيعزز اللزوجة والرغوة؟
> الاول لازم نتكلم باختصار عن شكل جزيئات التكسابون عند اذابتها في الماء
> ...



اناي عاوزك ترغي كمان وكمان لحد ما بوقك يوجعك خلي اللي عايز يفهم يفهم الله يباركلك


----------

